# Crate Mats



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Looking for chew proof mats for my dog box.
I have one young male that thinks the stall mats from Tractor Supply or Sams are dog treats.
I think that there is a horse stall wash mat that is made from recycled tires that might be tough enough but have not been able to find anything on the web.
I have tried to contact Nats Mats who have a link on WRC but the e-mail address is not valid.
If anyone knows how to contact them I would appreciate the info.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

*Chew Proof Dog Mats*

Go to www.natsmats.com

Mike Walsh of Texas owns the company. I understand that his mats are absolutely chew proof.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

My wife has the Nat's Mats in her Fiberpro dog box. They are actually squares that snap together. The only thing I don't like about them is they are not very flexible at all and are very hard to get through the doors of the dog box when you want to take them out for cleaning. I have to take them apart to get them out. And they don't really provide any cushion for the dog as they are a relatively hard plastic material.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I went by a place that did repairs and sales of higher end horse trailers and asked if they might have any stall mat scraps. The manager took me out back and said over there, I took a couple of minutes and pulled enough pieces for three of my holes. :shock: I asked the manager how much I owed him, he said nothing. 

They are about a half inch thick of solid rubber so I used a box knife to cut the pieces to fit, they are about a year old and still look like the day I cut them. The down side is they are heavy, each one weighs about 25 pounds so you have a little hassle when you want to get them out.


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

Nat's Mat's has soft mats, not sure if they are chew proof though.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

I do make a soft rubber mat that is not chewproof but is softer than the polymer plastic mats. The polymer plastic mats are chewproof because they do not flex up enough for the dog to chew on it. The water ,dirt ,hair and accidents go through the mesh design and away from the dog. Nat's Mats are lightweight and easy to get in and out of your crate,as long as the door opening is large enough. The Fiberpro boxes have a very small door opening,sorry about that Steve. Marv, my website e-mail is working,let me know when your Deerskin topper is ready for some mats. Mike


----------



## retrieverpro2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*mats*

nats mats- 512-560-7001


----------



## retrieverpro2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*mats*

nats mats- 512-560-7001


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

I also ordered mine from Nats Mats. Great durable produce.

CM


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

There are a couple different types from Nats Mats. Which type do you recommend for the chewer and which type do you recommend for the non chewers?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Go to: http://www.redbottom.com/


----------

